# ready to switch to mh?



## ROOR (Sep 12, 2006)

floros or MH?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 12, 2006)

I would start them asap...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

Run both lights!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Run both lights!


 
Thats what I'd do.


----------

